# Introducing a declawed cat into a clawed cat home



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

:luv There is this sweet kitty down at the shelter that I would like to bring home... but she is declawed! I don't believe in declawing cats so my two kitties have their claws. My cats aren't mean or anything but I was wondering if it might cause problems if she doesn't have claws. Like would they try to take advantage of it?

Does anyone have any experience with this? I would love to bring her home but not if she'll be miserable.

Thanks for the help.

Edit: Tips for introductions would be great too.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I think it'll be fine. You could make sure to keep your kitties nails trimmed more often for the first little while. I don't really think cats use their claws unless actual fights break out - most hissy spitty introductory spats are paw only for the most part. At least what I've seen...


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Does the cat has her back claws?
My son rescued a front declawed cat from his apt parking lot a few years ago. She is wonderful and I can't believe someone didn't look harder for her - my son had posters out for weeks. Captain can defend herself quite well with just her back claws and i have some scars to prove it (she hates my big, wussy dogs).


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Whether she has claws or not won't make any difference. If you don't already, I would keep your cats nails clipped anyway just to avoid accidents.
As for introductions. You can search here and/or Google "cat introductions" and get tons of info. In a nut shell, it's recommended that you keep them separated for a period, depending on the cats this can be from a day or two to a few weeks. During this time swap smells with bedding and blanket and such. Then let them see each other. If that goes well, have supervised visits then, once there isn't any fighting (hissing and growling is normal) you can let them be together. Some intros go really smoothly, I've never had to even separate mine, but it usually takes a little time and can even take a couple of months. Just be prepared, do your homework and be _patient_! Most of all, be CALM. If you are nervous about them getting long, they will pick up on it and things will be much harder. 
Good luck!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

My big gray cat Charlie was declawed both front and back when we got him. :evil: There has never been a problem with how he interacts with the other cats because of his not having claws. Tweezer is always jumping on him and wanting him to play, but they only play-bite. No one ever uses their claws.


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

That's a relief! Thank you for the responses  You know... I'm not sure if she does have her back claws or not. (I don't usually feel their back feet and check) I looked on the website to see and they just said "declawed" - but now that I'm looking they are mentioning "front" declawed on some of them.

How aweful! If they don't have at least their back claws they can't even scratch an itch!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My oldest and alpha cat is declawed. I adopted a second cat with claws. Theres never been an issue who rules the roost. My declawed cat. 

I have adult foster cats with claws introduced into my home fairly frequently and there may be a couple months of establishing who rules! My declawed cat always wins! There has never been injuries.


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

Good to know. =) This is the first adult (and declawed cat) I've ever adopted so I'm nervous! I'm going to pick her up tomorrow and foster her for a while... hopefully her and the boys click! 

I've been told she is a bit of a fraidy cat with other kitties so I'm a little worried Kiley and Hali might pick on her. I hope she'll stand up to the boys... they are giant cowards. XP


----------

